# Simulation für Codesys



## The Big B. (6 März 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es sowas wie PLCSIM bei Siemens auch für Codesys 2.3? 
Habe mit Codesys zum ersten mal was programmiert und würde das Programm gerne testen.


----------



## zotos (6 März 2011)

Die Simulation ist dabei.
Online -> Simulation
Online -> Start
Variablen im Programm anklicken und werte zuweisen mit Strg+F7

Gerne auch Visueller mit der eingebauten Visualisierung.


----------



## marlob (6 März 2011)

Codesys 2.3 hat auch einen Simulationsmode
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_oem1


----------



## The Big B. (6 März 2011)

Ok, danke da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können.

Aber irgendwie funktioniert das noch nicht so ganz bei mir. Ich habe einen FB den ich im PRG aufrufe. Eine Hardware ist nicht projektiert und am PRG habe ich noch keine Ein und Ausgänge zugewiesen. 
Ich kann Online--> Start aber nicht anklicken. Online--> simulation kann ich anklicken.
Habe ich noch irgendwas vergessen?


----------



## zotos (6 März 2011)

Antworten ich hatte das Einloggen noch vergessen.

Online -> Einloggen 

vor dem Starten


----------



## The Big B. (6 März 2011)

Ok kann die simulation jetzt auch starten.
Aber wenn ich mir eine einfache "und" verknüpfung zusammenbastel kann ich die beiden eingangsvariablen auf true setzen aber der zustand des ausgangs bleibt unverändert.


----------



## zotos (6 März 2011)

Stell mal ein Bild rein.


----------



## zotos (6 März 2011)

Hast Du schon mal die Ablaufkontrolle eingeschaltet? Wird das Netzwerk grün?


----------



## The Big B. (6 März 2011)

Hab mal einen Screenshot gemacht.


----------



## zotos (6 März 2011)

Du hast leider "Strg+F7"  vergessen -> Werte schreiben.

Die "True" stehen in Deinem Bild als Vorwahl die man mit Strg+F7 schreiben und mit F7 alleine forcen kann.


----------



## Ghosty (6 März 2011)

Hallo,
du musst deine Geforcten Werte mit F7 noch übernehmen.
Gruß


----------



## The Big B. (6 März 2011)

Ok jetzt klappts, danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## KingHelmer (3 Februar 2014)

Hallöchen,

ich grabe das hier mal aus, denn das passt ganz gut dazu.

Ich versuche immer mal wieder bestimmte Dinge zu simulieren, leider funktioniert hier sehr selten etwas.
Beispielsweise habe ich ein einfaches Eingangs-BOOL-Signal an einem FB welches ich in einer VISU schalte. 

Am Eingang des FBs kann ich die Änderung auf TRUE/FALSE auch sehen, im Baustein aber (in der Instanz des Blocks) sehe ich rein gar nichts. Alles bleibt FALSE.

Habe ich eventuell irgendetwas deaktiviert oder so?

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## joha (16 Februar 2014)

Hallo KingHelmer,

hast du für das Problem bereits eine Lösung gefunden?
Ich stehe nämlich an gleicher Stelle.

Vielleicht hat ein erfahrener CODESYS Programmierer einen Hinweis für uns.


Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------

